# Some Of My Watches



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

This year i got a new camera for christmas so i thought i'd share some pictures


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice watches, I especialy like the Cote de Geneve decoration on the South bend.

Does the Standard run? It looks like it could do with a clean?


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, I'm looking at getting myself a nice pocket watch.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful watches. Makes me think again about the pocket watch concept...


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

they all still run great. the bottom picture is a waltham that i wear often.


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice watches some lovely work and decoration on the movements.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I particularly like the blued 'moon' hands on the South Bend...


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks! here's the movement for the last watch


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

All beautiful watches there dgf67! A lovely collection, that South Bend in particular is a cracker. How are they all at keeping time?


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

all of them run great. i do have a few that need repair or service


----------

